# Redd, pre Redd, Post Redd.



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

What’s the Ohio rivers looking like. You seeing eggs dropping? How many more weeks you guys thinking? What’s the water temps? TIS the season!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Its been a good Spring season. Good mix of fish. Not any dropbacks yet that I have seen. Use the USGS water data for the river you want to target. Most show temps too. Cool to cold nights have been helping. We need more rain though.
Rickerd


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I caught a nice hen Sunday that dropped eggs as soon as she was netted, the rest were bucks.


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

Yea it’s that time of year!


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm new to the game, Sunday was only my second time out, but I went 8 for 12 and I am now officially hooked! I hope we get at least 3 more weeks!


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

Yo MO go get um!!


----------

